# Fireplace Mod...done!!!



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

One of the primary reasons we bought the new 301BQ trailer this summer was to get a bit more space to camp during the Fall & Winter months.	I prefer "dry" camping in the Spring & Summer, but having access to power during the Fall/Winter months really helps.

I got the idea to add this fireplace mod from Crismon4. He did a great job and I was given the "green" light to put one in our trailer.

I was able to find a really good match of the wood color on the existing entertainment center and built a small mantle and added the side pieces of wood to make the fireplace look like it came from the factory. I'm planning on sending this picture to the VP of the Outback in (Tim) so he can see how it looks. Perhaps they can add this as an option to the Outback line.

The fireplace was purchased at Costco for about $149 and came in a wood enclosure. I removed it from the enclosure and I think my wife will take that to school to use in her 2nd grade classroom.

Here are a few before and after pictures. BTW...while it is only an electric (not gas) fireplace it puts out plenty of heat and we have to turn it off to avoid getting too hot....really!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Let me know if you have questions


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

Great job! Looking forward to seeing that next February.


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Let me know if you have questions


One question......WHY?!








Do you have any idea what I'll have to go through once Lennette sees this? Do you care? I see this mod and all I see is a selfish individual who thinks of no one but himself. It is stuff like this you need to keep to yourself! Typical tho...I'd expect nothing less from your Jim.

Actually what is the current draw and how will you run it while you are dry camping for months at a time.


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

Very very nice. What make is the fireplace? We have one and it's awesome. Works great, turn it on in the morning or night along with the ceiling fan. keeps us very comfortable. The best part no propane is being used. You'll love it.

swanny


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Look great Jim. Well done!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Ridgway-Rangers said:


> Let me know if you have questions


One question......WHY?!








Do you have any idea what I'll have to go through once Lennette sees this? Do you care? I see this mod and all I see is a selfish individual who thinks of no one but himself. It is stuff like this you need to keep to yourself! Typical tho...I'd expect nothing less from your Jim.

Actually what is the current draw and how will you run it while you are dry camping for months at a time.

[/quote]

Jim and the Bluewedges and Tricia Crismon and I are sitting around the camp fire laughing! BTW- I have the same trailer you do and a fireplace won't fit in it and Jim says to tell you to call Marcie, he has the number:lol:


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Ridgway-Rangers said:


> Let me know if you have questions


One question......WHY?!








Do you have any idea what I'll have to go through once Lennette sees this? Do you care? I see this mod and all I see is a selfish individual who thinks of no one but himself. It is stuff like this you need to keep to yourself! Typical tho...I'd expect nothing less from your Jim.

Actually what is the current draw and how will you run it while you are dry camping for months at a time.

[/quote]

Lenette is the one that asked me to post the pictures in hopes that you'd get a clue to get her a new BIGGER trailer!

Now that I've done it once, I'd be able to install one in your NEW trailer in no time. Let me know when you buy and I'll come down and help.

No chance of ever using this during "normal" camping trips....only the "fancy" camping with power hookups.


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Let me know if you have questions


One question......WHY?!








Do you have any idea what I'll have to go through once Lennette sees this? Do you care? I see this mod and all I see is a selfish individual who thinks of no one but himself. It is stuff like this you need to keep to yourself! Typical tho...I'd expect nothing less from your Jim.

Actually what is the current draw and how will you run it while you are dry camping for months at a time.

[/quote]

Jim and the Bluewedges and Tricia Crismon and I are sitting around the camp fire laughing! BTW- I have the same trailer you do and a fireplace won't fit in it and Jim says to tell you to call Marcie, he has the number:lol:
[/quote]

Et tu Doxie...Et tu?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Ridgway-Rangers said:


> Let me know if you have questions


One question......WHY?!








Do you have any idea what I'll have to go through once Lennette sees this? Do you care? I see this mod and all I see is a selfish individual who thinks of no one but himself. It is stuff like this you need to keep to yourself! Typical tho...I'd expect nothing less from your Jim.

Actually what is the current draw and how will you run it while you are dry camping for months at a time.

[/quote]

Jim and the Bluewedges and Tricia Crismon and I are sitting around the camp fire laughing! BTW- I have the same trailer you do and a fireplace won't fit in it and Jim says to tell you to call Marcie, he has the number:lol:
[/quote]

Et tu Doxie...Et tu?
[/quote]

no, yo no tengo much deniro como Oregon Camper


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> no, yo no tengo much deniro como Oregon Camper


Hey....don't go telling me about your money. I have two kids that still have to go through college. Wanna help with that?


----------



## go6car (Jan 19, 2004)

Really great job - looks like the trailer came that way!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> no, yo no tengo much deniro como Oregon Camper


Hey....don't go telling me about your money. I have two kids that still have to go through college. Wanna help with that?








[/quote]

:lol:No, I'll pass! As much as some other floor plans are appealing and it's fun to dream and look, in reality, it's just not a necessity for just the two of us....unless I win the lottery....then the whole game changes!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> :lol:No, I'll pass! As much as some other floor plans are appealing and it's fun to dream and look, in reality, it's just not a necessity for just the two of us....unless I win the lottery....then the whole game changes!


I don't know...that Big Horn just across the road looks like it will fit the two of you just right.....and it comes WITH a fireplace. Think of all the time Rick would save by not having to mod the trailer.


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

Jim,
I took your idea and did a little mod to the dinette slide out. I put this fireplace there and it actually seems like we now have more room!









I was so sinspired i modded the bathroom too.








I really think I made great use of the space.
The slideout bed was the tough one!








Any Questions?


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Ridgway-Rangers said:


> Jim,
> I took your idea and did a little mod to the dinette slide out. I put this fireplace there and it actually seems like we now have more room!
> 
> 
> ...


LOL Brian! nice work!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> :lol:No, I'll pass! As much as some other floor plans are appealing and it's fun to dream and look, in reality, it's just not a necessity for just the two of us....unless I win the lottery....then the whole game changes!


I don't know...that Big Horn just across the road looks like it will fit the two of you just right.....and it comes WITH a fireplace. Think of all the time Rick would save by not having to mod the trailer.








[/quote]

I LOVE the Bighorn...very nice indeed


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Nice Mod Jim
Looks great

Don


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Ridgway-Rangers said:


> Jim,
> I took your idea and did a little mod to the dinette slide out. I put this fireplace there and it actually seems like we now have more room!
> 
> 
> ...


No questions...just seems like you scimped a bit with that small plasma TV...but, I guess if it is ok with you, then I'm fine.


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Jim,
> I took your idea and did a little mod to the dinette slide out. I put this fireplace there and it actually seems like we now have more room!
> 
> 
> ...


No questions...just seems like you scimped a bit with that small plasma TV...but, I guess if it is ok with you, then I'm fine.
[/quote]








And even though I'm jealous, the fireplace looks great!


----------



## hallfleming (Jun 29, 2009)

Looks great! And to think I was excited about adding my winterizing kit in my 301BQ today,







!

I'm thinking a matching fireplace in the parents suite would be nice...


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Nice Mod Jim!!!


----------



## folsom_five (Jan 10, 2008)

Geez Jim... now you got me wanting to try this out in my 31RQS.

Can you post the dimensions for the fireplace?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

folsom_five said:


> Geez Jim... now you got me wanting to try this out in my 31RQS.
> 
> Can you post the dimensions for the fireplace?


Firebox Insert measures: 23" W X 19" H

The insert model number is 23EF020GRA


----------

